# Uraltes Bandlaufwerk unter XP zum Laufen bringen?



## Cine (24. August 2006)

Hi Forum,
mein Chef kam heut auf die Idee mir ein uraltes SCSI Bandlaufwerk in die Hände zudrücken mit der Aufgabe es zum Laufen zubringen.
Es gibt keine Treiber dazu und es steht auch nichts auf dem Ding. Ist nur ein graues Etwas mit nem Tapeschlitz drinnen, 3 LEDs unde nen Knopf um das Band wieder raus zu werfen.
Also gut, eben fix 3 verschiedene SCSI-Controler in der PC geschraubt und auf gehts.
SCSI-Controler allesamt gefunden. Super, aber das Bandlaufwerk macht außer Krach und muteres rumgeblinke nichts.
Es wird mir nicht mal unter den Laufwerken angeboten obwohl es beim Hochfahren des PCs mit Geräuschen antwortet.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das blöde Ding zum Laufen bringt? Es gibt da nämlich wichtige Tapes, die vor Jahren angelegt wurden, seitdem verstauben und mit mal urplötzlich wieder benötigt werden. Warum auch immer.


----------



## pgs-joschi (29. August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Cine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es wird mir nicht mal unter den Laufwerken angeboten


Das ist normal Bandlaufwerke werden nicht als "normale" Laufwerke angezeigt und bekommen auch keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben.

Starte das Programm "ntbackup" (start-->ausführen-->ntbackup) und versuch von dort auf dein Tabe zugriff zubekommen (Dort werden Bandlaufwerke angezeigt).

gruß joschi


----------



## Cine (30. August 2006)

Habs schon hinbekommen  .

Bloß kann ich auf den Bändern nichts sehen weil sie wie ich inzwischen weiß unter Unix mit dem tar Befehl erzeugt wurden.

Also das ganze unter Knoppix gemacht nur leider kann ich die Bänder trotzdem nicht lesen. Was man jetzt natürlich immer noch nicht weiß ist ob Tape und Laufwerk zusammpassen und das selbe Format sprechen. 

Wer weiß.


----------

